# INJECTOR COMPATABILITY



## CADMAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone know of injectors compatable to stock GA16DE 1.6L?

I had two injectors fail before and my favorite shop mechanic replaced them with injectors from some other Nissan engine confused. The stock injectors have pink caps, whereas the replacements have red caps.

Found the stock pink top injectors on EBAY, but also found SENTRA 2.0 injectors. Would it be of any value +/- to upgrade to 2.0 injectors? 

Tried this on the GA16DE forum, no answers.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The stock GA16DE injectors are 185 cc, while the SR20DE injectors are 259 cc. If you install the SR20 injectors, the driveability will probably be not good and the engine will burn more fuel.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

more importantly, theyll dump fuel because theyre not programmed to the computer.


----------



## CADMAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Just ordered a set of 1.6 injectors.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

also, fyi - nissan uses a color code on top of their injectors to group their injectors together for spray patterns/flow rates - usually within a few cc's of each other. its part of the manufacturing process to ensure that each engine gets equal treatment.


----------



## CADMAN (Jul 13, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Just got my Bucket from the shop with new injectors installed. Runs like a new car, smooth and quiet. Thanks for the info here and to the guys at FASTLANE IMPORT AUTO REPAIR, fastlaneimportautorepair.com. Jon is truly a master mechanic.


----------

